
JSR 376 (Jigsaw in Java 9) Public Review Ballot *not* Approved by EC - codetojoy
https://www.jcp.org/en/jsr/results?id=5959
======
cmkpl
What is the effect of this poll result?

~~~
SanderMak

      If the Public Draft Specification Ballot fails, the Expert
      Group will have 30 days to update the draft in response to
      the concerns raised by the EC and to submit a revised version
      to the PMO. If a revised draft is not received within 30
      days, the original decision by the EC shall stand and the PMO 
      will declare the JSR closed. If a revision is received, the
      PMO shall forward it to the EC and initiate a Public Draft
      Specification Reconsideration Ballot.
    

From:
[https://jcp.org/en/procedures/jcp2#3.4.5](https://jcp.org/en/procedures/jcp2#3.4.5)

Be sure to read the comments on the votes though. Most votes offer an opening
for reconsideration, since progress was already made since the version that
was submitted for the Public Review Ballot.

~~~
codetojoy
re: comments in vote log. Thanks for pointing that out! Possibly because it is
4:30 am, I didn't realize the text area contained lots of info. Readers: be
sure to stretch it out to see everything.

